# I feel like af is comming on at 10 dpo ?



## Mrs.Ping

major cramping and ovulation pain my back is killing me and I even took a nap with dd! but bfn on a frer 6days early test. af won't be here till 15 dpo so way to soon now. I didn't have cramping with dd till later on . anyone have cramping and - hpt but end up pregnant?


----------



## Twitter

I've read a lot (and I mean a lot) of tww symptoms where people had AF type cramping on 10 dpo and went on to their BFP. I'm having the same today but my period is due in 4 days. I've been having cramps for the last 3 days but they were very mild, today feels just like AF to the point I'm considering taking a Tylenol. I hope this is a good sign too....


----------



## Mrs.Ping

I did have a bit of cramping yesterday but not as bad as today . I hope we both get our bfps


----------



## MommyVal

Yes! Me, me, me. I've had cramping and little aches and pains for the last couple of days. Got my BFP this morning! Just hoping so much that this one sticks.


----------



## dolly5x3

I felt like that too! But now I'm at 16 dpo with af being two days late. Still waiting two more days before testing >__<


----------



## Blossom92

I have period like pains... But no period yet. Very frustrating hope you all get your :bfp:


----------



## MommyVal

*squeal* I hope everyone gets their BFP!


----------



## Jelly.Bean

I usually get AF cramps 1-2 days before AF starts. However this cycle the AF-like cramps started at 7DPO. I'm still experiencing them now at 10DPO, they're off and on, but definitely feel like AF cramps. My LP is 14-15 days. It's very unusual for me to be getting these type of cramps so early.


----------



## Mrs.Ping

Oh and I forgot that I am having colostrum again! Dd hasn't bf in a month and my milk was almost gone and now it's golden again. I have read this could be a good sign of an early second pregnancy! Man my lower abdomen is just so sore like I did a shat load of sit ups!! 

Omg 16 dpo test already I bet your pregnant!!:)


----------



## kateba

That's funny, I took a nap during my son's naptime today which I never do. Feeling achy in my lower abdomen and back too.


----------



## MommyVal

Dolly, 16DPO!? You have the patience of a saint...


----------



## dolly5x3

Yes and I honestly don't know how I've waited this long! >__< I'm just afraid of getting a bfn and af showing up :/ I haven't bought any hpt yet cuz I know I wouldve tested as soon as possible! If af doesn't show up tomorrow I think I'm going to pick up a first response. *crossing my fingers*


----------



## MommyVal

Fingers crossed!! Keep us posted!


----------



## Mrs.Ping

Another bfn with fmu on a 6 day early frer. Starting yo think I am out:( I didn't get my bfp with dd till 12 dpo but it was the first time I tested it was faint zbd dh didn't believe it so tomorrows a whole other ball game. My 10 miu hpts will arrive on Monday and I one 25 miu ic left for tomorrow may have to creep to the dollar tree for an extra just incase!

Still have so soreness in my lower tummy and I have that pre af poopy feeling in my gut( if you know what I mean ) increased urination and loads of cm. 
To describe the cramping feeling I had yesterday was like another women said it kinda feels like my cervix is being moved around!


----------



## perfect plan

Hi Just thought i would chip in as i am getting the exact same symptoms. i am 10 dpo today and woke up to serious af cramping, so much so that i have put a panty liner on today as i am convinced af will show its face today or tomorrow!

This is my first month ttc so it is all very exciting. I currently have a cold, which i never normally catch, never mind having it for so long ( i know thats a symptom! ) so i feel pretty under the weather. Fingers crossed its all worth it, totally hate being sick.:cry:


----------



## Mrs.Ping

still negative hpt temp is up still and cramping continues with a stomache this morning. just want af or a bfp already!


----------



## scjones

Mrs.Ping said:


> major cramping and ovulation pain my back is killing me and I even took a nap with dd! but bfn on a frer 6days early test. af won't be here till 15 dpo so way to soon now. I didn't have cramping with dd till later on . anyone have cramping and - hpt but end up pregnant?


My AF was due 21/22 of this month, and still nothing. About 10 days before my AF was due, (around the 9th/10th of this month) I had cramping like af was gonna show up early... it was to the point that I actually took tylenol. Then I had loose stools (sorry TMI) at the same time. Then about 3 days later I had loose stools again for 2 days, everything would go straight through me and I was sure AF would be here, because that's usually how I get when she's coming.... 

Now I am having the slightest bit of bbs tenderness, my areolas look bigger and darker and those little pokey things on it are poking out so much more than usual. I've got a little bit of cramping concentrated on my left side that comes and goes, but nothing major, and it doesn't feel like AF, its more like a tight feeling. I've also been so bloated the past few days, that buttoning my pants is uncomfortable....I also have a super increase in CM, I keep thinking AF is here and running to the bathroom, only to find its CM. 

With my last baby, I was already 5 1/2 weeks when I got my positive on an HPT, but I didn't test sooner because I really didn't think I was pregnant because i didn't have any symptoms. So I really don't know if I could have had a positive sooner.

I tested FRER with FMU, 3 days before AF was due and The day After she was due with BFN. I am waiting until Wednesday to test again. Hoping that I've got a sticky lil bean this time around! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs.Ping

ha ha funny I was gonna mention that i have loose stools this morning again but just chalked it up to nothing!!:blush: my cerviv is really closed too. its tighter then it has ever been since having dd!! hope i get our bfps!!


----------



## scjones

Mrs.Ping said:


> ha ha funny I was gonna mention that i have loose stools this morning again but just chalked it up to nothing!!:blush: my cerviv is really closed too. its tighter then it has ever been since having dd!! hope i get our bfps!!


LOL i am always afraid of telling too much of whats going on with my body, but i figure if we never share, we'll never know!!! GL to you too, hope we get BFP's soon... two more days till testing for me!!!!


----------



## Blossom92

Any updates?? GoodLuck Ladies <3


----------



## newbie2013

I'd like updates, too!! I'm a couple of days behind you guys and feeling similar. Would love to know what's going on.


----------



## Blossom92

I have woken this morning and feel like :witch: is on her way! :cry: 
Keep me updated ladies.. :dust:


----------



## Mrs.Ping

Af came like she was supposed to on 15 dpo. Now I have severe back pain and still cramping. I think it might be endo. My sister got it after she had her DD. I will have to see the dr. My period is pretty light too do took another test yesterday and bfn.


----------

